# memstick image info needed



## SteveSi (Mar 6, 2015)

I hope someone can help.

When I  wrote the 10.1 memstick img file to a Flash stick using dd(1) it boots fine.

This creates a USB drive with an MBR at LBA 0, the bsd label is at LBA 1 and the boot code (boot1 and boot2) starts at LBA 2.

I am trying to move this code to another (further) sector of the disk. I have changed the partition table (#4) in the disk MBR to point to the PBR where the img file is now located.

I can read the filesystem if I boot to grub4dos, so I think that the filesystem is valid.

I can then boot (either from the PBR sector or via /boot/boot) to the stage 1 and stage 2 loader via grub4dos and I get the BSD menu and choose option 1 - but it stops at the 'trying to mount root' stage.

So the differences are that it is different USB drive and the bsd label sector has moved.

Can anyone point me in the right direction as to what needs to be changed and where?

Also, is there a spec for the contents of the bsd label 512-byte sector anywhere as I suspect that may be the problem?

Thanks,
Steve


----------

